# Scanner sur mac + partage



## skynautes (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toute la communauté ! 
Je suis tout nouvel utilisateur de mac ( depuis un mois environ ) & pour vous dire, j'ai beaucoup de mal à m'adapter.
Je me permets de poster sur ce forum pour solliciter votre aide, qui j'en suis sûr me sera très utile et m'instruira beaucoup. 

Enfin bref, voila mon problème :
Tout d'abord, depuis mon mac ( mini, OS LION Server ), je parviens à voir mon PC qui est sous Windows 7 mais depuis ce même PC, je ne parviens pas à voir mon MAC  ; j'ai bien activé tous les items à cocher à propos du protocole SMB et du partage Windows, en vain.
Auriez vous une solution à me proposer ?

Second problème : je suis possesseur d'une imprimante multifonction professionnelle de la marque OKI et de référence MC-561.
Depuis mon Windows, j'avais l'habitude ( que je souhaiterais ne pas changer car très pratique ) de scanner un document depuis le scanner directement dans un dossier partagé de mon PC. Ceci se paramétrait sur la page d'administration de mon imprimante grâce à un protocole nommé CIFS, je crois. 
La forme du chemin d'accès que je devais passer à mon scanner était :
\\Nom_Du_PC_sur_le_réseau\Nom_du_dossier partagé
Mais sur Mac, je ne sais pas comment s'écrit l'équivalent de ce chemin d'accès vers un dossier partagé.
C'est pour cela que je sollicite votre aide. J'espère que je suis clair dans ce que je dis, et que vous pourrez m'apporter votre soutien. 
Si vous avez besoin d'information supplémentaire à propos de quoi que ce soit, je tenterais de vous apporter les informations nécessaires à la résolution de mon problème.
Cordialement.


----------



## drs (5 Mars 2012)

Essaye d'accéder, depuis ton windows, à ton mac par l'adresse suivante: \\adress_ip_du_mac\nom-du-dossier partagé

Et pour ton imprimante, remplace le NOm_du_PC_sur le réseau par l'adresse IP.

Car pour le nom de la machine, ça fonctionne avec le protocole bonjour, et netbios sur le PC.

Enfin, pour activer le partage windows sur le mac, il faut utiliser un compte présent sur le mac (donc paramétrer le nom d'utilisateur sur le pc).


----------



## skynautes (8 Mars 2012)

Pour résoudre mon probleme de partage de scanner, j'ai fait appel à une entreprise qui à accédé à distance à mon mac. 
Pour le scanner elle a donc mit les droit invités sur le dossier qui servait d'accueil des fichiers scannés et ensuite dans les paramètres du scanner, c'est de la forme \\adresse.ip.du.mac\nomdudossierpartagé
et c'est bien avec des reverslash !

Merci de votre aide 
Cordialement.


----------

